

Input, a new programming font from Font Bureau - eswat
http://input.fontbureau.com/

======
fredleblanc
Always nice to see some new programming font options! One thing that stood out
to me is the space between a lowercase a and the text that follows. The gap
feels a little awkward to me.

I really like the numerals, and the options for different asterisk vertical
positions and zero characters. Consecutive underscores are also nicely spaced.

One odd thing, if you visit the preview interface —
[http://input.fontbureau.com/preview/](http://input.fontbureau.com/preview/) —
and swap out the letter forms, it seems that some characters are different
widths. For example, changing the 'a' letter form to the alternate makes lines
with a's in them smaller. This could very well just be a browser thing, trying
to auto-kern monospaced letters for some reason, although it's doing it in
both Chrome and Firefox.

Edit: oh, then I read some more. That's a feature. Huh. The future is weird.

------
Mithaldu
Sadly it doesn't have any hinting info [1], and thus looks quite bad on
systems without font blurring. :(

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Font_hinting](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Font_hinting)

------
yankcrime
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128075)

~~~
eswat
Hmm, should have done a search. Just assumed it would have found the previous
thread on submission. :\

